
I Can Tolerate Anything Except the Outgroup - cocoflunchy
https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/30/i-can-tolerate-anything-except-the-outgroup/?ck_subscriber_id=411910246
======
natrik
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20183001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20183001)

------
iron0013
This article has been discussed to death on HN. It's been posted 13 times by
my count, the most recent of which was a mere 24 days ago! Is there some
reason why we need to rehash it again, or is this just spam?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=I%20Can%20Tolerate%20Anything%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=I%20Can%20Tolerate%20Anything%20Except%20the%20Outgroup&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
6gvONxR4sf7o
It only ever got traction twice. Once four years ago and once 24 days ago.
That's hardly "discussed to death." OP probably just thought it was a relevant
thing to share and all the upvoters seem to agree. Not everyone checks HN
constantly.

